# Familia de controladores de potencia integrados [Nota de difusión]



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

*Cypress Semiconductor Corp.* presentó hoy la *PowerPSoC®*, familia de controladores de potencia integrado embebidos, es la respuesta de la industria al control de LED´s de alta potencia en un solo chip.

La familia integra en PowerPSoC cuatro reguladores de corriente constante y cuatro MOSFET de 32V MOSFET con el chip programable Cypress PSoC ®, que incluye un microcontrolador programable, bloques analógicos, bloques digitales y memoria. 

Este nivel sin precedentes de integración ofrece a los clientes una solución "One chip" de alta calidad aplicada a productos LED de iluminación y se extiende a otras aplicaciones integradas, como los productos de línea blanca y de control industrial.
El resultado final es sistemas con menos componentes y más rápidos ciclos de diseño, bajo consumo de energía y mayor fiabilidad. 

La compañía de software para PowerPSoC, el Diseñador PSoC ™ herramienta de desarrollo, permite a los diseñadores de manera rápida y eficiente programar los controladores para diferentes opciones de iluminación y energía.
También permite cambios finales en el ciclo de diseño sin tener que cambiar la placa de circuito. 

Las características del PowerPSoC  incluyen: 

1. Integrado Potencia Periféricos 
Hasta cuatro integrados, operados independientemente MOSFETs  de 32V / 1A ofrecen la capacidad para manejar LED´S de alta luminosidad de hasta 1A. 
Hasta cuatro controladores de corriente programables con hystéresis controlada. 
Hasta cuatro  driver programable para manejar MOSFET externos para tensiones superiores a 32V o mayores corrientes.
Hasta 2MHz frecuencia de conmutación permite los diseños con inductores de menor tamaño y menos costosos.
Sistema de Buck de carga flotante y convertidores de topología Boost flexibilizan las aplicaciones con diferentes tensiones de alimentación de potencia.
Regulador de potencia auxiliar ofrece la posibilidad de alimentar el chip a partir de una única fuente de alimentación. 
16-bit para de regulación de iluminación permite altas resoluciones de iluminación / oscurecimiento. 

2. Arquitectura PSoC
Ocho bloques digitales programables para funciones tales como temporizadores, contadores, PWMs, y UARTs. 
Seis bloques analógicos programables para funciones tales como amplificador, ADA, DACs, los filtros y los comparadores. 
De 16K de memoria Flash 
Microcontrolador de 8 bits 

Además de los nuevos dispositivos Cypress ofrece el kit de demostración CY3268, que maneja cuatro LEDs en un formato pequeño de 2,5 "x 3,5', con base para reprogramación y capacidad de depuración.

PowerPSoC es un kit de evaluación (CY3267) también está disponible para clientes para la confección de prototipos.

Se ofrece un enfoque modular, con interfaz modo tarjeta Madre-Hija (Mother Board - Daughter-cards) de apoyo a múltiples aplicaciones, protocolos múltiples (DMX512 y Dalí) y específicos del cliente para la Daughter-cards.

El CY3267 también ofrece flexibilidad de topologías, soporta "Buck", "Boost" y configuraciones "Buck-Boost".

Tanto el kit PowerPSoC como  CY3268  y CY3268 están disponibles a partir de hoy en la página web Cypress.
El precio CY3268 en EEUU es de U$ 50 y el CY3268 tiene un precio de 150U$ 

Mas Info:
*PowerPSoC family*
*Cypress website*


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 10, 2009)

Siempre quise experimentar con los Cypress... segun tengo entendido son una mezcla entre un microcontrolador y un CPLD.... alguien sabe que tan complicados son de programar?


----------



## SnS (Jun 18, 2009)

Hace tiempo que no me pasaba por la página de Cypress, no sabia que ya habian salido al mercado estos kits.

Para Chico3001, los PSoC no son díficiles de programar, después de tener los conceptos muy claros para programación en C o en Assembler, es muy sencillo. Eso si, ten en cuenta (como con todas las demás cosas) leer las especificaciones técnicas y las limitaciones de cada chip.

Yo programo en assembler, y aunque hay varias cosas que saldrían mucho más sencillas en C, me la llevo muy bien.

He realizado ya varios proyectos en PSoC y bendito sea Dios que la cantidad de componentes y las implementaciones externas que me he ahorrado han sido muchas!

Fogonazo, mil gracias por el aporte.


----------

